# 12 step program?!?!



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

When your fluff baby hangs out with you all day at work just chilling on your desk and you have one of their puppy pictures as your background on your desk top monitor  you might need a 12 step program I am told! :w00t:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sounds totally normal to me. :innocent: :thumbsup: Pipper's picture is the background on my tablet and my phone. I have a dog plaque hanging on my front porch and 2 maltese magnets on our car. :blush:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> When your fluff baby hangs out with you all day at work just chilling on your desk and you have one of their puppy pictures as your background on your desk top monitor  you might need a 12 step program I am told! :w00t:


Ha! Sign me up my friend...I'm obsessed!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Ha! Sign me up my friend...I'm obsessed!!


:blink: The next question is "Can we bring our fluff babies with us to the meetings?" :w00t:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :blink: The next question is "Can we bring our fluff babies with us to the meetings?" :w00t:


Well, I don't think there is such a thing but we can always start our own 12 step program for dog obsession. I have a feeling we will have lots of participants 😜


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Well, I don't think there is such a thing but we can always start our own 12 step program for dog obsession. I have a feeling we will have lots of participants 😜


Count me in. I am soooo obsessed!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Talk about adorable.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Count me in. I am soooo obsessed!


Yay...we got our first participant :aktion033:

Welcome to the Elite club, Kathy :chili:


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Luna is my desktop picture too. And the lock home screen picture on my cellphone.

The most important question is: where do you work that you can take your dog? I need that job, lol hehe.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Sign me up!


Yay... The DOA (Dog obsession anonymous) welcomes another Elite member to the club! Welcome aboard, Maggie :chili:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Well, I don't think there is such a thing but we can always start our own 12 step program for dog obsession. I have a feeling we will have lots of participants 😜


:aktion033: The DOA is now in session! Group meetings for support available all day at the SM. :w00t:



pippersmom said:


> Count me in. I am soooo obsessed!


Absolutely! Please make sure and bring the adorable Pipper! :w00t:



wkomorow said:


> Talk about adorable.


Thanks Walter, her adorableness is what started my addiction! :innocent:




mylittleluna said:


> Luna is my desktop picture too. And the lock home screen picture on my cellphone.
> The most important question is: where do you work that you can take your dog? I need that job, lol hehe.


That seems to be a running theme here for all of us Maltese addicts! :w00t:
We own our business (automotive repair and customs) so is makes it easier for me to bring her with me daily! :wub: She is known by many here now and word has spread about the cute lil white dog that hangs out at our shop with us all day! :blush:




maggieh said:


> Sign me up!


Will do! Do not forget to bring all that cuteness (Sweetness and Tessa) though with you! :w00t:




:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Having the DOA here is :blink: like having an AA meetings at the bar/club!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes that’s me-also! I wanted to get a Maltese or Yorkie door knocker on our new house.Daughter says no. So we’ll be doing a hospitality pineapple instead. Got to compromise


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes that’s me-also! I wanted to get a Maltese or Yorkie door knocker on our new house.Daughter says no. So we’ll be doing a hospitality pineapple instead. Got to compromise


Welcome to the DOA! :HistericalSmiley: I think you should get the maltese knocker, I am thinking way cuter than a pineapple perhaps! :w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That isn't normal?:innocent: both Lorin and I have Matilda and Maddie's pictures on our phones , computer and tablet.
Our guest room has Matilda's pictures and hallways, etc. Sign me upB)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Count me in, too! Not only do I have pictures of Snowball on my computer, i-Pad, and cell ... but, I am obsessed with taking pictures of him! I am pretty sure Snowball can be entered into the Guinness Book of World Records ... as the most photographed Maltese dog ... with pictures taken solely by his Mommi! 

Seriously, I have so many favorite photos of Snowball on my cell ... that it’s become a challenge ... to locate any one favorite picture, within a moment’s notice!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I take so many pictures of the girls that when they see me pick up my phone, they pose! About 5 years ago I had a professional photographer come to my house. He did a two hour photo shoot and we wound up with hundreds of great pics of them. When he was first taking their pictures, they started posing and he asked me if they got their picture taken a lot???? :blink: You can see some of the ones he took in my siggy.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

.
Hi, My name is Sandy and I am addicted to Maltese:wub::yes:!
No I do not want to recover from this addiction:no2:!

:Cute Malt:
Baby's pictures are:
Baby's portrait is the background on my lap top.
My computer is filled chock full of snapshots of Baby.
If I had a smart phone he would be on that too.
His pictures are all over the house.
We have enlarged & framed several huge black & white portrait prints of Baby all over the house including our dining room & living room.
Photos in my wallet.
His photo is always on our Christmas cards every year.
Our set of 12 coffee mugs all sport a photo of Baby, or us with Baby.
Several ornaments on the Christmas tree have Baby's face on them.
There are 'dog themed' signs with sayings throughout our house.
And our T shirts have Baby's face on them.

Yes... I definitely, and for sure, have a very serious 'Maltese problem' :w00t:!
We are sick, very, very SICK... LOVE SICK THAT IS:wub:!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> Yay... The DOA (Dog obsession anonymous) welcomes another Elite member to the club! Welcome aboard, Maggie :chili:


{I don't want to be morbid here but --DOA stands for 'dead on arrival':blink:...}
I LIKE YOUR NEW AND IMPROVED MEANING MUCH BETTER THOUGH:thumbsup:!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Matilda's mommy said:


> That isn't normal?:innocent: both Lorin and I have Matilda and Maddie's pictures on our phones , computer and tablet.
> Our guest room has Matilda's pictures and hallways, etc. Sign me upB)


Paula I think for most of us here it is normal. I have a few friends that think I am overly obsessed, :HistericalSmiley: this is why I like kids and fluffs, they just think it's all great!




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Count me in, too! Not only do I have pictures of Snowball on my computer, i-Pad, and cell ... but, I am obsessed with taking pictures of him! I am pretty sure Snowball can be entered into the Guinness Book of World Records ... as the most photographed Maltese dog ... with pictures taken solely by his Mommi!
> 
> Seriously, I have so many favorite photos of Snowball on my cell ... that it’s become a challenge ... to locate any one favorite picture, within a moment’s notice!


Marie I am right there with you on taking pictures of Avi on my cell phone. I just looked and I currently :w00t: have 13,026 pictures on my phone. Mostly of her and my favorite littles. I think Aviannah tires of me taking them! :blink:



maggieh said:


> I take so many pictures of the girls that when they see me pick up my phone, they pose! About 5 years ago I had a professional photographer come to my house. He did a two hour photo shoot and we wound up with hundreds of great pics of them. When he was first taking their pictures, they started posing and he asked me if they got their picture taken a lot???? :blink: You can see some of the ones he took in my siggy.


I wish Aviannah would pose! :blink: I need to bring her up by you so your girls can teach her how to, I swear she sees me point the phone towards her and she rolls her eyes as if saying :HistericalSmiley: "Oh no not again!"

I love the pics of your girls! :wub:




LOVE_BABY said:


> .
> Hi, My name is Sandy and I am addicted to Maltese:wub::yes:!
> No I do not want to recover from this addiction:no2:!
> 
> ...


Hi Sandy! :w00t: I just keep thinking it has to be a good for us obession! :w00t: I do thnk our support group is more an enablers group...:HistericalSmiley:



LOVE_BABY said:


> {I don't want to be morbid here but --DOA stands for 'dead on arrival':blink:...}
> I LIKE YOUR NEW AND IMPROVED MEANING MUCH BETTER THOUGH:thumbsup:!


OK, maybe we should call it the
POA or the MOA....:blink:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll just follow y'all on into the meeting.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

YUP, I need it! The girl who is going to housesit, dogs for me in May came to meet the kids last Sunday. I was a nervous wreck. I know she must have thought me a crazy dog mom! I have only left these two once and I am a nervous wreck about it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :blink: The next question is "Can we bring our fluff babies with us to the meetings?" :w00t:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I'm there already. I think I'm about up to step 2562 and there's no quitting. :w00t::w00t:
Tyler does the opposite of Maggie's girls. He sees the camera come out and does his best not to look at it! :angry: And I think he tells my fosters the same thing to get them not to cooperate. Boy almost enough for me to give up on my obsession..... almost...B)


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

angel's mom said:


> I'll just follow y'all on into the meeting.


Welcome to the group Lynne! :w00t:



sherry said:


> YUP, I need it! The girl who is going to housesit, dogs for me in May came to meet the kids last Sunday. I was a nervous wreck. I know she must have thought me a crazy dog mom! I have only left these two once and I am a nervous wreck about it.


I can only imagine Sherry. It is so very hard to not worry now days with all we see on the internet and read about. :blink: I can come meet you half way and bring your kids here to hang out with Aviannah :w00t: Only problem being you would still need someone to watch the house! :innocent: I promise to not spoil them "TOO" much! :innocent:



Snowbody said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> I'm there already. I think I'm about up to step 2562 and there's no quitting. :w00t::w00t:
> Tyler does the opposite of Maggie's girls. He sees the camera come out and does his best not to look at it! :angry: And I think he tells my fosters the same thing to get them not to cooperate. Boy almost enough for me to give up on my obsession..... almost...B)


Sue only if your "almost" comes with the meaning of "very far away from" :HistericalSmiley: Let's face it Tyler is too adorable not to obsess!  I swear Aviannah rolls her eyes when I flip the camera on! :w00t:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww Denise, that's so sweet of you! If you didn't live so far away I would take you up on it!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

sherry said:


> Awww Denise, that's so sweet of you! If you didn't live so far away I would take you up on it!


I would of gladly spoiled them, ummm :innocent: I mean puppysit them! :blink: Sherry I worry all the time about who I would/could leave Aviannah with if I needed to be gone an extended period of time!


----------

